# Stuff not needed



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi All,

We're in the process of packing up our possessions and moving overseas in early January. We've got lots of shampoo bottles & assorted bathroom stuff that have been opened and are half full or so along with packets of cleansing towelettes etc etc and rather than throw them in the bin we'd rather give them to charity shops here in Paphos or needy people. Does anyone know if we can do this without putting anyone's noses out of joint?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

They probably wouldn’t be ‘saleable’ in a charity shop, but please don’t throw them away! There are organisations which look after the needs of Syrian refugees and other poor people here in Paphos which would welcome them.

The best way to get them to these organisations is through one of the churches with direct links to them ie Calvary Chapel or PCFI.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll give them a try...Have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you moving somewhere nice?


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok boss when did you move to France, never saw that one coming, I must be getting old ha ha
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> Ok boss when did you move to France, never saw that one coming, I must be getting old ha ha
> Cheers


Been here 4 weeks now. Busy busy busy house hunting. Will be back in Paphos in Feb for a week to finalise a few things.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I wish you all the best with your house hunting Veronica, and hope you stay on the forum
Cheers


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope you enjoy France and find your dream home.


----------

